# Are you still driving? Yea or nah



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Nah


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

I gotta keep driving to keep money Rollin in but if this rAte cut is really "temporary" it's not I'm not an idiot and believe that bs I just have to say to uber You will burn in hell for this!


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

Nah after this next pay period


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Unfortunately I have to drive while currently looking for a job. Worse case I drive till the rich in laws die then I'm a millionaire lol


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Yep. We are still at 1.75 a mile in Myrtle Beach but the volume of trips suck ballz. 10 to 15 trips a week tops.


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

We would kill for 1.75/mile but no the morons and greedy pricks at funerals decided to cut our rates in half yes ****ing HALF! And they do not realize that there is not enough demand to justify that shit! Cocksuckers!


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Driving Lyft and UberXL. May stop XL soon to try to get power bonuses


----------



## spacejesus (Dec 17, 2015)

Milking the hourly guarantee but when that stops you'll probably find me at McDonald's


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Just my repeats and a few stragglers.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Nah brah !!!


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Driving *surge only *for FUBER and waiting to get approved with Lyft.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Nah brah !!!


I m switching lyft. I got to much beef from uber.lemme try lyft chicken.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Not a single trip for the last two weeks. I just pray to God, that I never have to drive for Uber again.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

still driving for the time being. other shiz in the works. will be going xl only this weekend.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> Not a single trip for the last two weeks. I just pray to God, that I never have to drive for Uber again.


Just pray to God to get good Job . You can not make any money in transportation to many people driving. In Chicago you 15 people going to the airport and you have 8000 drivers waiting for ping!!!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Lyft does not have enough customers to support all the drivers jumping ship. Please don't think Lyft will solve your problems.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Not since NYE. App off. I can't roll for .64/.68 per mile with cost of .56 over the past two years. (one dead for every paid mile at .28/mile)


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Just enough to keep an active account, 6 rides last month, 2 so far this month.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Micmac said:


> View attachment 23888
> View attachment 23888


Link to the story?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Seems to be the most honest content any thread has had on up in a while...


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Link to the story?


http://www.tampabay.com/news/transp...s-protest-pay-cuts-customers-may-face/2261405


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If you gotta drive you gotta drive but I just hope in your downtime you guys look elsewhere for alternative ways to make a living.

It's not going to get better.


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

ato72543 said:


> I gotta keep driving to keep money Rollin in but if this rAte cut is really "temporary" it's not I'm not an idiot and believe that bs I just have to say to uber You will burn in hell for this!


& uber rate designer & half brain buried alive U abusing poor & desperate driver.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

nah - but to be honest am driving Lyft a little.

Will probably make the one ride per month on Uber to keep account active.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Yes-on Uber Taxi.

UberX? See response below to limepro.



Micmac said:


> In Chicago you 15 people going to the airport and you have 8000 drivers waiting for ping!!!


Similar here. This is why I drop off at any airport and leave. Once out of the airport zone, I can get a ping



limepro said:


> Just enough to keep an active account,


In answer to the Original Poster's question, with regard to UberX, what he^^^^^^^^^^^^said. But then, that is pretty much what I have been doing on UberX in the slightly more than eighteen months since I signed on to it. The exception was when my cab was out of service in June or May (I forget what month, now) of 2014. I will drive UberX if I do not think that there will be any taxi passengers, as well. The thinking is that substandard pay is better than no pay.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Lyft - uberx only for surges 2.0x and up (at first I said 1.8x, but decided that wasn't enough for me)


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

No. I was debating to continue to bother with it before the rate cut. Greenville is small town with an over saturated market, making it hard to get a ping with 10-20 drivers circling the downtown and airport. The rate cut made the decision. I don't work harder for less money. That's just stupid.

I work hard enough at my real job and am paid well for what I do. Uber was just going to be a side gig on the weekends to put money in the bank. I'm not going to leave my house and tear up my vehicle for less than what I could bring home working a weekend shift flipping burgers or stocking shelves.


----------



## Zorro_wrangler (Dec 26, 2015)

Nah...


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, 1.30/mile and SRF is $1.00/ I get $4.00 on a minimum ride which average less than 2 miles. I get $2-3 a mile several times a week. Too many drivers, but still some bar closing surges 2.5-3.9x. Actually better than when I started because Uber refused to surge the first 2.5 months after launching here in 9/14.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

i did something terrible in my past life, now that i have to go through hell and deal driving for Uber in this lifetime... now Satan Travis owns me... temporarliy i hope.

third world job in the most prosperous country on Earth, USA.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ato72543 said:


> I gotta keep driving to keep money Rollin in but if this rAte cut is really "temporary" it's not I'm not an idiot and believe that bs I just have to say to uber You will burn in hell for this!


You poor thing. Desperate drivers like yourself are exactly what Uber counts on, which makes it bad for everyone else trying to get rates increased. But I'm not mad at ya. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, especially when you have little ones. Best of luck and God Bless !!!


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> You poor thing. Desperate drivers like yourself are exactly what Uber counts on, which makes it bad for everyone else trying to get rates increased. But I'm not mad at ya. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, especially when you have little ones. Best of luck and God Bless !!!


it happens to me rarely because i lack empathy. but your comment brought tears.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> i did something terrible in my past life, now that i have to go through hell and deal driving for Uber in this lifetime... now Satan Travis owns me... temporarliy i hope.
> 
> third world job in the most prosperous country on Earth, USA.


Sweetheart, please STOP believing the lie that the USA is the most Prosperous country on Earth, because it's not. If you mean Prosperous financially, you may be correct, as the government loves to send our military to raid the resources of foreign countries under the guise of 'protecting our freedom'.

If you mean Prosperous spiritually or morally, sorry but we are WAY down on the list. Letting Uber and other mega-corporations continue to rape drivers/citizens in every way possible with no oversight or regulation is a prime example. Sorry to burst your bubble. God Bless Hun !!!!!


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll just go online and drive enough to keep my account active while I'm working on new business opportunities.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Just enough to stay active. I am cherry picking a couple rides ever other week just incase Uber switches requirements

I would not be surprised to see Uber do an update to Partner agreement and require X rides / X hours per month to stay active. I also think this will shoot them in the foot.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Quit Uberx but sticking with uberselect and lyft for now. After the pay cuts of uberx I didn't give a second thought to driving that anymore. Figured I'd be pretty close to paying uber for the pax ride. And with how rude and unthankful most of the people are that I pick up there's no way I'm doing them any favors. Select pax are more polite and kind and most of them tip too!


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> Quit Uberx but sticking with uberselect and lyft for now. After the pay cuts of uberx I didn't give a second thought to driving that anymore. Figured I'd be pretty close to paying uber for the pax ride. And with how rude and unthankful most of the people are that I pick up there's no way I'm doing them any favors. Select pax are more polite and kind and most of them tip too!


I would be very happy doing less trips on Uber Select. Firmly agree, the feedback I have seen is higher caliber / happy client who is looking for a better vehicle / driver. I don't qualify for Black since I am tan leather/white car, but would qualify Select in every city I have looked that has it.

Long and short - chasing cheap fares gets cheap customers and the person paying $2 for a ride is more likely to be petty than someone up front knowing they are paying $20. May seem counter intuitive, but have seen in business in general, the biggest complaints are from people going into value offerings vs premium


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Still doing UberX in Minneapolis for now. Hooking up with ta buddy to do some limo driving to see how that goes. If it goes well Uber will be minimized. It is a shame because I liked it at the old rates. Flexibility as a part time gig, mostly nice PAX, paid some bills.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Meh , nah


----------



## mikefern (Jan 15, 2016)

30 cents coming to a city near you soon 
Look at Detroit


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

No matter how much you love driving, you'd have to be a fool to look at what happened last week and not see the writing on the wall. More cuts are coming. It may be months. It may be next year. It's just a matter of time before every market is slashed to the bone. Uber might still be appealing to someone who wants a part time gig to supplement a household income. That's about it.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

bluewarrior7 said:


> Unfortunately I have to drive while currently looking for a job. Worse case I drive till the rich in laws die then I'm a millionaire lol


 How do rich folk end up with an Uber driver for a son-in-law? 
That can be pleasant to talk about at the country club.


----------



## Halfhand (Oct 8, 2015)

Does this mean prices will go back up? Or is this a joke to get more riders to take advantage of slave prices? I have NOT driven since the rate cut......but may try to hit some surge tonight...


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I played pax last weekend. There are definitely crap drivers out there. The service will suffer for sure just takes time.


----------



## Randman90 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yea I'm finished. Can't cuting the rates in half and still make any money from it.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

No way I'm driving my Durango at $1.2 a mile with a $2 base


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## osos (Mar 12, 2016)

MISC said:


> Yep. We are still at 1.75 a mile in Myrtle Beach but the volume of trips suck ballz. 10 to 15 trips a week tops.


Hello there, I am planning to move and liv in myrtle beach by July 2016..
what is your advie for tat move? I work now in NY city..


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Haven't driven in almost 3 months. Still haven't received the deactivation notice either. Still able to log on to partner app and go Online. Guess Uber is desperate in retaining drivers.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

4 weeks now, nah


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll go online and drive 1 to 2 days per month just to keep my status current. I can not justify the wear and tear on my car for .77 cpm.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Stopped driving for Uber several months ago. I turn on the Lyft app just to cancel a request and see how it's not surging when the city is jam packed with ppl. Switched back to a taxi and have been fairly happy. Going home with 100-300$ /night putting miles on somebody else's car I rent for 50$/night. Probably when the season is over here I go back to cooking for a living. Hopefully I land a 12-15$hr gig in a top restaurant. **** Uber


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kalee said:


> How do rich folk end up with an Uber driver for a son-in-law?
> That can be pleasant to talk about at the country club.


Judge Smalls had Spaulding as a nephew, can it really get any worse at Bushwood? Got to love Caddyshack!!!!


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

ato72543 said:


> I gotta keep driving to keep money Rollin in but if this rAte cut is really "temporary" it's not I'm not an idiot and believe that bs I just have to say to uber You will burn in hell for this!


Only reason the rates are "temporary" is because Uber HAS to raise the rates once the gas starts creeping back up. Then some idiots are going to think they are doing us a favor when really after gas, they are still making the same.


----------



## Soultrain (Feb 6, 2016)

You gotta be a moron ...a moron to be driving for uber after the rate cuts ...I got 3700 rides...4.9 rating ....did the math and stopped driving in December 2015....the rate is never going back up ...you will trash your car and never make the money you did before...give it up...you will feel better....


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

Not since they dropped rates to 75 cents/mile in Charlotte. After Uber's cut and expenses, you can't make minimum wage on that. Then there's the liability involved. Not to mention the entitled attitudes...


----------



## Lester Crowley (Jun 7, 2015)

Nope. Not since December 19th of last year. Not even with the random bonuses that come to my email.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Trying to. If I stay off the road any longer and my credit score could take a hit.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

Not since mid December. Did one ride at the beginning of January to stay active. Haven't driven since, I have not been deactivated. I still get random offers. I have no problem driving again but I am not going to donate the use of my vehicle just to meet cool hip people.

When I am a Pax I make sure and tip to help with the low rates.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Yes, only surge.

Otherwise, 1 per month. It's my charity for the month.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

If I could I would quit, but I need the cash (trading for long term value of my new vehicle) to keep my teens in school, pay their bills and mine, pay-off medical bills, try to survive after a bankruptcy 3 years ago. And I once praised Uber income for being a gift from God! From 1.95 per mile to .70 per mile...needless rate cuts...Travis is a travesty to humanity.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Best of luck, Larry.


----------



## Chui LoPan (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah. going to try and combo with lyft and uber. Also will work surge areas while trying to get the 75 rides in the core area of la. Meanwhile I have a job interview tonight as a shuttle driver for a local casino. if I get it, I can go back and do the rideshare pt again. good luck everyone


----------



## Chui LoPan (Oct 9, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> Driving *surge only *for FUBER and waiting to get approved with Lyft.


Good luck. did you get into lyft?


----------



## Ogrin (Feb 20, 2016)

Just 1 night a week now since the 20% price drop here.

What the hell is Uber doing? They've lost so many drivers it's surging way, way more which is pissing off riders.

So, they're making less money, losing drivers, pushing the drivers that remain to unionise and organise strikes, encouraging drivers to reach out to competition and pissing off PAX with higher and more regular surges. This seems like the dumbest idea ever.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

No Lyft, no Uber. Requested that both deactivate my driver account. 
Got licensed and am driving black car/limo.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ato72543 said:


> I gotta keep driving to keep money Rollin in but if this rAte cut is really "temporary" it's not I'm not an idiot and believe that bs I just have to say to uber You will burn in hell for this!


Would Uber lie to you ?
The rate cut IS temporary.

. . . untill the next rate cut.


----------

